# Searching for a screenshot tool



## wlanboy (Jan 3, 2014)

I used Dropler - but they killed the free accounts.

So I am in search for an alternative.

Currently I am testing LightShot and Monosnap.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 3, 2014)

I used to use something called captureist years ago when I still used windows that auto uploaded to imgur. But it looks like they no longer exist.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 3, 2014)

There is also this: http://imgur.com/apps (if you are interested in using imgur of course)


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 3, 2014)

I would like to have a tool that supports (s)ftp.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jan 3, 2014)

I use ShareX which works pretty well for sftp/ftp/dropbox/imgur and a slew of other uploading locations.

https://code.google.com/p/sharex/


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Jan 3, 2014)

why wouldn't you use snipping tool that's pre-built into windows?


----------



## fisle (Jan 3, 2014)

BuyCPanel-Kevin said:


> why wouldn't you use snipping tool that's pre-built into windows?


That's not very handy, you still have to save, upload, copy the URL. These tools automate it for you.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jan 3, 2014)

I used FastStone Capature when i used to have windows.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 3, 2014)

+1 for ShareX.  I use that when stuck on a Windows platform.  On *nix, the only real alternative is Shutter.. which has great features for actually getting the screenshot, but not so much for uploading/etc afterwards.  I just use a few CLI apps chained up to take and upload screenshots now.


----------



## fisle (Jan 3, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> +1 for ShareX.  I use that when stuck on a Windows platform.  On *nix, the only real alternative is Shutter.. which has great features for actually getting the screenshot, but not so much for uploading/etc afterwards.  I just use a few CLI apps chained up to take and upload screenshots now.


Would you mind sharing your secret CLI app chain?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 3, 2014)

fisle said:


> Would you mind sharing your secret CLI app chain?


Not at all.  I'm at the office stuck on the aformentioned Windows machine at the moment, sadly... bookmarking this thread, I'll reply again with the script once I get home tonight.


----------



## George_Fusioned (Jan 3, 2014)

Dropbox does it automatically now:

https://www.dropbox.com/help/1964/en


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 3, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> I use ShareX which works pretty well for sftp/ftp/dropbox/imgur and a slew of other uploading locations.
> 
> https://code.google.com/p/sharex/


Thanks - the tool I was looking for.



Aldryic C said:


> Not at all.  I'm at the office stuck on the aformentioned Windows machine at the moment, sadly... bookmarking this thread, I'll reply again with the script once I get home tonight.


Yup Shutter is the tool I am using in Ubuntu too.

Currently saving images to a defined folder which got rsynced.

Looking forward to your CL magic.


----------



## Eased (Jan 3, 2014)

Greenshot (free) and SnagIt (paid) are my favorites.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Jan 4, 2014)

picpick works great for windows.


----------



## john (Jan 4, 2014)

George_Fusioned said:


> Dropbox does it automatically now:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/help/1964/en


This is what I use.


----------



## tragic (Jan 4, 2014)

http://puush.me/

Been using it for a couple months and works great.


----------



## Neo (Jan 5, 2014)

FastStoneCapture (last free version)


----------



## MartinD (Jan 6, 2014)

ScreenSnapr!


----------



## Taronyu (Jan 6, 2014)

Shameless self advertising here: http://f63.net


Made from the Gyazo source. Page is ugly but atleast it is adfree and a hell lot faster than Gyazo. (Hosted by RamNode )


Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodHosting (Jan 14, 2014)

+1 for Greenshot.  It's a wonderful tool with a wide variety of plugins for sources and such, as well as destinations to upload.  The FTP support, as well as dropbox + imgur is pretty nice out of the box.


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 14, 2014)

I normally use Owely - it's cross-platform (Windows, OS X, Linux) and allows for annotations (drawing + text). 50MB free (which is plenty unless you're a heavy user), and 1GB extra for $12/year. It's purely a hosted service, though, so won't be suitable if you want to host your images yourself.

EDIT: I should point out that after several years of very heavy usage, I'm only using some 400MB.


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 14, 2014)

I used LightShot previously. I've since switched to a puush proxy which is self hosted.


----------



## BBGN Brian (Jan 15, 2014)

I like Jing. Works well!


----------



## BBGN-Doug (Jan 15, 2014)

SnagIT.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 15, 2014)

Never had the need for anything except the "Print Screen" key.


----------



## nunim (Jan 16, 2014)

tonyg said:


> Never had the need for anything except the "Print Screen" key.


Alt-Print Screen + Irfanview to crop/resize


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 17, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> +1 for ShareX.  I use that when stuck on a Windows platform.  On *nix, the only real alternative is Shutter.. which has great features for actually getting the screenshot, but not so much for uploading/etc afterwards.  I just use a few CLI apps chained up to take and upload screenshots now.


I was actually coming here to recommend Shutter of *nix systems.  Shutter works great to snap the shot, and click "export" and I have my default set to FTP so I literally click "export" then "go" (or whatever the 2nd button is, I forget as I'm on my Windows box right now).  I guess it's downfall would be uploading to different hosts all the time.  This works great for uploading to the same spot over and over, but I don't think it has the ability to save more than one host at a time.


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 17, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> I was actually coming here to recommend Shutter of *nix systems.  Shutter works great to snap the shot, and click "export" and I have my default set to FTP so I literally click "export" then "go" (or whatever the 2nd button is, I forget as I'm on my Windows box right now).  I guess it's downfall would be uploading to different hosts all the time.  This works great for uploading to the same spot over and over, but I don't think it has the ability to save more than one host at a time.


What I personally miss there (and in many other tools), is the possibility to do cropping and basic annotation (arrows, freehand line drawing, boxes/circles).

I also don't like FTP


----------



## nunim (Jan 18, 2014)

I've built my own Gyazo as someone else had done earlier in the thread.  It's pretty nice and easy to build for your own server, great for sharing, I've bound it to a hotkey and it'll post whatever selection of the screen I take.  

I still like Irfanview (I've yet to find a better overall image program) for cropping, resizing, etc. but the Gyazo clone is pretty handy for quick sharing something.


----------



## Taronyu (Jan 18, 2014)

nunim said:


> I've built my own Gyazo as someone else had done earlier in the thread. It's pretty nice and easy to build for your own server, great for sharing, I've bound it to a hotkey and it'll post whatever selection of the screen I take.
> 
> 
> I still like Irfanview (I've yet to find a better overall image program) for cropping, resizing, etc. but the Gyazo clone is pretty handy for quick sharing something.


I'm sorry, I totally forgot about your email. :/ Glad you got it working in the end 


Verstuurd vanaf mijn iOCEAN X7 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 19, 2014)

joepie91 said:


> What I personally miss there (and in many other tools), is the possibility to do cropping and basic annotation (arrows, freehand line drawing, boxes/circles).
> 
> I also don't like FTP


This is built in.  Just click "edit"


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 20, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> This is built in.  Just click "edit"


I think I might be confusing Shutter with something else, the screenshots definitely look different from what I had in mind.

That said, Shutter seems like too many clicks-to-done for me. For somebody who makes a _lot_ of screenshots and often with small intervals, usually during programming (which requires keeping track of a complex mental model), every click matters


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 21, 2014)

joepie91 said:


> I think I might be confusing Shutter with something else, the screenshots definitely look different from what I had in mind.
> 
> That said, Shutter seems like too many clicks-to-done for me. For somebody who makes a _lot_ of screenshots and often with small intervals, usually during programming (which requires keeping track of a complex mental model), every click matters


I do agree there.  I certainly wish it was cut down a bit, and that the Shutter main GUI would auto-close after upload or save.  That's the biggest thing about it that gets on my nerves.


----------



## Thelen (Jan 23, 2014)

+2 sharex, also puu.sh


----------



## fixidixi (Jan 23, 2014)

windows:

well i hate having a shitload of apps installed and as i already use irfanview as my image viewer and it also supports screen capture im mostly using that. or just simply alt-printscr and paste the result in an empty instance.

debian:

ive got gimp installed by default and it captures my printscr. most times i need to edit (blur,crop etc) a few things on the image before upload so i need it anyway



but i see your point having an "integrated" app doing all the stuff: capture-upload-copy link to clipboard makes life so much easier and faster: however i dont post screens that much so im good with my old 'manual' method


----------

